# northern pike????????????????



## ND_HUNTER_14

i was just wondering if there was northern pike in brewer lake

:sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Their stocking reports don't show any pike released so I'm not sure if there's any.

If you're looking for some good pike lakes drop me a pm and I can certainly direct you to some good water.


----------



## ND_HUNTER_14

no thx cuz the only 2 lakes me and my dad go to are ashtabula and brewer


----------



## npueppke

I know theres pikes in ashtabula. Also white bass. But theres lots of big bullheads there.


----------



## ND_HUNTER_14

well could anyone tell me what kind of fish u have caught there i know there are ** walley , sunfish , smallmouth bass ** is there anything im missing


----------



## roadtrip

I snagged a few Botte Bass when I was there 3 years ago! :beer:


----------



## shawnk

Look at this monster pike! 54 inches and 44 lbs. Wow! I bet musky are scared of this baby. That head is huge!

http://www.gruntmuskielures.com/


----------

